
Fortran 202x Feature Suggestions (open until the end of January,2018) - septc
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/7BTF5K8
======
septc
The original website is here

[https://wg5-fortran.org/](https://wg5-fortran.org/)

and the temporary survey result (as of 2017-10) can be downloaded here

[http://isotc.iso.org/livelink/livelink?func=ll&objId=1929365...](http://isotc.iso.org/livelink/livelink?func=ll&objId=19293653&objAction=Open)

